

Are resume creation apps hoping for LinkedIn to buy them? - factorialboy

I'm trying my best to figure out why so many resume creation apps are spawning up.<p>Are any of them better than <i>insert your favorite document editor</i>?
======
yolesaber
I don't know if you can qualify them as necessarily "better" than a document
editor simply because the advantage of a resume creator is in its design
capabilities.

For those who are uninitiated with graphic design, having an app that can pump
out a sleek, modern-looking resume is worth the money. It just comes down to
aesthetics. Personally, I use LaTex to create my resume.

And to address the OP's question, I'm sure that is one motivation. But you
also have to take into account that a resume-builder is one of the simplest
web-apps you could build.

~~~
factorialboy
I completely agree.

Perhaps some of these startups assess that LinkedIn is too "corporate" and too
complex for creative or younger folks and are trying to tap into that market.

But most of these startups are: * Build your resume with us, its really easy *
Buy our templates * Maintain multiple resumes etc.

These are services that job sites probably already offer. I just haven't been
able to explain the surge of numbers of these resume building startups.. :-/

Full disclosure: I freelanced for one such startup earlier this year..

~~~
samstave
This Is where about.me really missed the mark - they could have done something
much more amazing in this space.

Their pages were so damn one dimensional though, that it is useless.

But they STILL got bought for something like twenty million.

------
dawson
Just incase anyone wasn't aware of it, LinkedIn's Resume Builder
<http://resume.linkedinlabs.com/>

------
samstave
Yes

